# E advanced tech says



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

721 temperature reading is going away. Of course he also said 721s have no tuner 2 problems. So take it for what its worth.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Bob that tech IS correct about the tempature going away, I just got a beta tonight and it was no longer there. (Of course I have not checked in awhile for it, it may have been removed earlier in the beta.)


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

why would they take that out?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

It was not accurate.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

AppliedAggression said:


> why would they take that out?


I heard that it was causing TOO many calls to the techs. People were concerned with what they thought were very high temperatures.

Since the hardware is still there to measure the temperature, it is likely that there will be some way (a secret code or key sequence?) to display it. I bet there is all sorts of stuff "hidden" in the 721 code (diagnostic stuff).


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

Bill R said:


> I heard that it was causing TOO many calls to the techs. People were concerned with what they thought were very high temperatures.
> 
> Since the hardware is still there to measure the temperature, it is likely that there will be some way (a secret code or key sequence?) to display it. I bet there is all sorts of stuff "hidden" in the 721 code (diagnostic stuff).


Good point, but wouldn't it be easier and more helpful if they include a word after the temperature? Like 120 (Good), 140 (HOT, call Dish)? Makes the most sense to me.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

So they take out the stuff we want to keep and don't add the things we really want. I want folders, I am soooo tired of everytime I go into the PVR menu and have to scroll to the top and hit sort by shows then go through to find what I want. 
This needs to default to whatever sort I want and or make some folders, at this rate I'm thinking we will get the version with folders some time in about 3 years.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Too many calls to E. Tech support costs must be killing them. Rather than look to charging subs its sad they dont look to their own crappy design and software.


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

Who makes the initial software? Anybody know? I'm pretty sure it's the manufactur and not Echostar.


----------



## jerryyyyy (Jul 19, 2002)

Easier to take off the temperature reading than to put in a good fan & ventilation system....


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

AppliedAggression said:


> Who makes the initial software? Anybody know? I'm pretty sure it's the manufactur and not Echostar.


Echostar receivers are designed by Eldon Technology Limited (in the U.K). Eldon Technology is a wholly owned subsidiary of EchoStar Communications. They do the inital hardware and software design but there is a LOT of input from the Echostar Technology group in the U.S.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2003)

Bill R said:


> Echostar receivers are designed by Eldon Technology Limited (in the U.K). Eldon Technology is a wholly owned subsidiary of EchoStar Communications. They do the inital hardware and software design but there is a LOT of input from the Echostar Technology group in the U.S.


Oh, that explains the problems some are having with Dish receivers ... positive "earth" :lol:


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

BTW the tech said i wasnt allowed to post what he told me on the net. Not that I cared.

Any comments to his statement that lost tuner 2 isnt a known issue?


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Since when is it the province of advanced tech to decide what someone can or can't post? Its the internet...not an SEC hearing (although that might be a good idea).

No one TOLD me not to post this, and telling me not to usually backfires anyway:

I spoke with an earnest young tech there just two days ago. He was smart enough to couch his reply politically. IOW, he would not say that he knew that the tuner 2 PX problem was a real problem, only that it "was not on his list of known problems" such as the channel 77 UNK (unknown recording) problem. He was, however, candid in his assessment that the 721 still has a host of unresolved issues. In fact, they are still honoring replacement-status warranties for all 721's ever built no matter how old. If you have credit-card autopay, they will even waive shipping. So anyone thinking of going the refurb route, its free (other than the unquantifiable hidden costs).


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Anything they say on the phone should be allowed to be said on here as well. If you would not be allowed to say something on here then they should not be allowed to tell you on the phone either.

I think that they should at least have a hidden screen or some code you punch in to get it which reminds me, any word on any secret codes you can put in for certain functionality just as you could do on the Dishplayer?


----------

